# what vanes are you guys shooting (indoors)



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

Bohning Zen vanes…
im not sure they are the best, but they are working for me.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

I have been using TAC Driver 2.75’s.


----------



## Aleatorian (Nov 13, 2017)

Been using Zen Vanes for the past few years, I'm more then happy with them


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

Zen Vanes, i think i'll give them a try, why not, thanks!


----------



## tbs (Dec 17, 2015)

AAE Hybrid 40


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

rapids said:


> I have been using TAC Driver 2.75’s.


i use those on my hunting arrows, great vane!


----------



## ColoradoNick (Oct 15, 2014)

Not sure why you would change...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I use Blazers BUT I have some 2712s I am going to try this winter indoors & they will have a 4" feather with a slight helical. I had shields laying around.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Feathers, whatever comes on the arrows if possible. If I have to fletch them, I have 3 inch feathers in a bunch of colors.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

c_m_shooter said:


> Feathers, whatever comes on the arrows if possible. If I have to fletch them, I have 3 inch feathers in a bunch of colors.


I use 3" outdoors.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

ColoradoNick said:


> Not sure why you would change...


just to try something different, if i don't like them, i'll go back to the TAC Drivers


----------



## dg03041 (2 mo ago)

I really like VaneTec Super Spines. They are short in height compared to some others which helps with my clearance issues. I also don't mind them being short since, honestly, the arrows move so fast that I am not sure more vane ultimately makes that much difference.


----------



## dleach1407 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm using vanetec low profile 2.25 4 vane. They seem to be working for me. I just shot a 295 on 3 spot on Saturday. They seem to steer my superdrive 27 pro arrows well.


----------



## G. Martin (Aug 2, 2017)

AAE max stealth on my 2315s and Bohning ZEN on my 2712s


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Zingers and I love them


----------



## Steve72xring (Feb 13, 2021)

Have to put in a vote for Flex Fletch. Been shooting them for 30+ years and have tried other brands, but never found a vane that sticks as well or holds up as good as Flex Fletch. 3" 4 fletched for indoor, 3 fletched 187 for outdoor


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Flex Fletch 360s on my SuperDrive27s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smada962 (Dec 25, 2007)

AAE hybrid 40


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

3 or 4 inch feathers on the x7s


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I've been using Vanetec Swift for the last few years:


3.15" for my 27s
2.88" for my FITA 23s
2.25 HD for my 3D 23s
2.88" for hunting
1.87" for my outdoor spot micros

I started shooting them a few years ago because I got a couple hundred of them for $10 when another local shop closed. I've had great success with them and have decided to stay with them long after the initial batch were gone.


----------



## Strika (3 mo ago)

I'm running bohning ice vanes one one bow. They seem to be okay. But they are a bitch to fletch compared with every other vane I've used. They also don't hold on well despite the best of prepping. 
On my other bow, I'm running AAE hybrids. I like these more. Mainly because they steer the same, but hang onto the shaft really well. If they get out of shape, hot water straightens them out. My only negative is that when shooting groups they can tear up more easily than the ice vanes.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

CASHMONEY said:


> 3 or 4 inch feathers on the x7s


No X7's but feathers. I prefer feathers for all my shooting. They suck in the rain but otherwise my fletching of choice.


----------



## 15strand (Aug 22, 2015)

Still rockin the 4” feathers with helical.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

might not there be clearance issues with 3 or 4inch feathers?


----------



## Propknut (Apr 8, 2018)

Ozark Target Maxx 3”


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

Flex fletch 360s on my 23 series indoor shafts. Shoot great.
I have some Q2i 3.5" on my SuperDrive 27s. Also shoot great. 

The FF are much lighter vanes, however. 10gr lighter for three.


----------



## Jort2750 (2 mo ago)

Are the AAE max stealth vanes a good choice for both indoor and 3D?


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

Short answer: yes.



Jort2750 said:


> Are the AAE max stealth vanes a good choice for both indoor and 3D?


----------



## Mav P (May 28, 2021)

Sk300 4 fletch


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

i decided to go with the TAC VANE 2.25 Matrix


----------



## Mike H13 (2 mo ago)

atjurhs said:


> hey guys, i'm just wondering what vanes you are shooting (indoors) i've been using TAC Drivers on my outdoor rig, but willing to change to something different for indoor


Q2i DV-X 4”


----------

